# North Dakota Field Trial



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Good luck to all participants this weekend.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Any callback or results from Special All Age (Open) or Qual?


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

15 back for the WB in the open, sorry no numbers. Real BIG tough triple in the AM. No clue how its going.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the update Wade.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

6 back to the WM. sorry, no numbers again


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

anything on the AM?


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Just heard that Deets won the Open!

Huge Congratulations Wade!!! I think these are the other placements! Congratulations to all!

1st Deets
2nd Wilie
3rd Miah-Ritter
4th Booker-Walker


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS to Penny Youngblood!!!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Yea Penny and team Rorem!!! Deets is a nice dog. Congrats Wade!!

Angie


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

25 to LB in Am. 4 5 6 7 10 13 14 15 17 18 20 21 22 23 25 26 28 29 30 31 32 34 36 38 41


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Angie B said:


> Yea Penny and team Rorem!!! Deets is a nice dog. Congrats Wade!!
> 
> Angie


Thanks Angie. He is a WONDERFUL YOUNG dog @ 3 years and 4 months!!!


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Wade said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to Penny Youngblood!!!



So sorry Penny, I am pretty new to the FT world and I thought Wade was still the owner. HUGE Congratulations to you and Team Rorem !!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Penny on the Open WIN with Deets! He's an awesome animal!

rita


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

18 dogs to Am WB. 4 5 6 10 14 15 20 21 22 23 26 28 29 30 31 34 38 41


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

13 back to 3rd series of derby

2,3,5,7,8,10,11,12,15,17,23,24,25


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

drbobsd said:


> 13 back to 3rd series of derby
> 
> 2,3,5,7,8,10,11,12,15,17,23,24,25



multitasking Bob?


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

9 dogs to Am 4th: 5 6 10 15 20 22 26 28 29


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Congratulations to FC/AFCPremier's Riptide on his Amateur 2nd making his AFC, and qualifying him for the National. Congratulations to his trainer Jim Beck, owners Bill and Bev Busler and Monte and Ed as handlers.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

ErinsEdge said:


> Congratulations to FC/AFCPremier's Riptide on his Amateur 2nd making his AFC, and qualifying him for the National. Congratulations to his trainer Jim Beck, owners Bill and Bev Busler and Monte and Ed as handlers.


That is awesome!! Better get packed!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

ErinsEdge said:


> Congratulations to FC/AFCPremier's Riptide on his Amateur 2nd making his AFC, and qualifying him for the National. Congratulations to his trainer Jim Beck, owners Bill and Bev Busler and Monte and Ed as handlers.


Woo hoo, congratulations!


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Can someone post the results of the Derby and the Amateur? thanks.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS to my friend Bernie Carey for WINNING the AM. New AFC AND Qualifying for the National.

Way to go Bernie!!!!


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Derby placements
1st - Ryely O/H Linda Erwin
2nd - Clouseau O/H Stephen Ritter
3rd - Jato O/H Arnie Erwin
4th - Candy H/Chris Ledford O/Luttrell
Jams - 12, 23, 24

Am placements
1st - Mildred O/H Bernie Carey - titled AFC and National Qualified
2nd - Rip H/Ed Krueger O/Busler - titled AFC and National Qualified
3rd - Gage O/Westfall - titled AFC and National Qualified
4th - Keno O/H Arnie Erwin 
RJ - Dillon O/H J.B. Thorson
Jams - 6, 15, 22, 29

As you can see, the placement ceremony was pretty exciting!!!

Placements are also all on EntryExpress.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Wade said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to my friend Bernie Carey for WINNING the AM. New AFC AND Qualifying for the National.
> 
> Way to go Bernie!!!!


*YEAAAAAAHHHH Bernie & new AFC Mildred.* Way to go Bern. Couldn't happen to a greater guy and nice dog!! Best Wishes to you both at the National.

Congrats all around, yes that placement cermony must have been more than exciting! Wow!


Your Friends,

Barb and Ten


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

ReedCreek said:


> Just heard that Deets won the Open!
> 
> Huge Congratulations Wade!!! I think these are the other placements! Congratulations to all!
> 
> ...


That 3rd qualifies Miah and Steve for the National this fall as well.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations, Bernie & Mildred, Awesome!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats to all! Especially FC AFC Team Gauge!!!! Bruce, John, and Mike way to go!!!! Guess that last minute entry and trip were worth it!! Thqnks to the NoDak retriever club for a well run trial and to Louie and Steve for challenging and fun tests to run.

Congrats to all regards,
Aaron

PS Brother FC Buck and AFC Pepper say way to go FC AFC Gauge!!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

TroyFeeken said:


> Derby placements
> *1st - Ryely O/H Linda Erwin*
> 2nd - Clouseau O/H Stephen Ritter
> 3rd - Jato O/H Arnie Erwin
> ...



What a great way to age out of the Derby but to go out with a win....Congrats to Linda and Arnie Erwin..looking forward to Ryely carrying on the Suncrest tradition into the AA stakes


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

*Great weekend for the erwin clan !!!!!*



BonMallari said:


> What a great way to age out of the Derby but to go out with a win....Congrats to Linda and Arnie Erwin..looking forward to Ryely carrying on the Suncrest tradition into the AA stakes


Congratulations to Arnie and Linda.
Travel safe to the National.

Glenn


----------



## DMO01 (Feb 24, 2012)

Congratulations to Rick Stawski and Sparks for their Qual. win, (Sparks first trial)! That makes 8 Blue ribbons for the Fine Line team so far this Spring. Congratulations Rick, Trey and Matt for a great start to 2012.


----------

